

Buying H in NYC for the First Time, a Retrospective - sweetembrace
http://narrative.ly/2012/12/i-wanted-heroin/

======
dorkitude
I love the language in this narrative.

"My afternoons and evenings all surrendered to a series of heavenly nods."

